# Superbill - Does anyone have a copy of a ENT



## Regina Tinney (Nov 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a copy of a ENT and Audiology superbill they would be willing to share with me?......Regina Tinney, CPC

rtinney@apexpracticesolutions.net

979-690-6340


----------

